# Trafficmessung und Mailzusendung



## YU-Koda (19. Mai 2004)

Kennt jemand reinzufällig ein Trafficmesser für Suse Linux 8.1 was auch reinzufällig Statistiken per E-Mail zusenden kann? Wenn nicht, mit welchen Programmen könnte man das verwirklich?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Mai 2004)

- iam
- ipag-ng

misst dir den Traffic. Dann schreibste dir noch ein Bash-Script, das per Cron gestartet wird, und du bekommst täglich / stündlich / sekündlich  deinen Traffic per eMail.


----------



## YU-Koda (19. Mai 2004)

Hmm hmm hmmm, also das mit dem cronjobs anlegen würde ich noch hinbekommen aber das mit dem Bash-Script könnte mit meinem Wissen ein kleines Problem werden  Bin da leider nicht so bewandert


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Mai 2004)

und lesen


----------

